# Mega diy CO2 idea



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Could you sustain longer diy CO2 production if you could use something larger than a soda bottle? Over at AB website someone made their diy yeast/sugar container out of pvc and it occured to me that there are some pretty large sizes of pvc out there. Has anyone ever experimented with a 5 gallon diy container for example. Could you get it to last proportionately longer? Or would it produce more and then fizzle??????????

Just curious, Bill


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I use a gallon jug and a juice bottle connected together with a T barb. It works very well. Plus, the addition of yeast nutrient, molasses, and protein powder can help with increasing yeast production (I like to add a bit of fruit juice but not OJ on occasion as well).


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I didn`t have much luck getting it to last longer. More yeast gives more c02 but in less time. More sugar does nothing. The alcohol ends up killing the yeast before it`s able to use all the sugar anyway. increasing size gives more co2 for the same amount of time. 3 weeks was about all I could get out it. Even then, it wasn`t very steady.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Using a better quality yeast (champagne yeast works very well but is more expensive and harder to find) will give you much better results. Brewer's yeast should be readily available and can tolerate higher concentrations of OH than typical baking yeast.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

I use wine yeast. varies in price from .84 a pack to 10 something a pack.
i also use the Nyberg mix, someone was talking about it earlier using soy powder and whatnot. I use Nonfat dry milk, alum, baking soda and sugar. started it the 29th, still going well today oct 10.

Ian


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Would you mind listing the receipe or a link to it???

I googled it, but just come up with music.....

Thanx!


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

Naja002 said:


> Would you mind listing the receipe or a link to it???
> 
> I googled it, but just come up with music.....
> 
> Thanx!


I assume you are referring to the Nyberg mix. Here's the thread from this site:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=3688&highlight=nyberg

Hope that helps, Bill


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

*beer carboy*

We've see people useing carboy (?) from beer making, I think that is 5 gallon, heavy glass.

I had very long runs with gelatin cubes and bread yeast and baking soda. or champagne yeast without baking soda.


----------



## Raithan Ellis (Nov 13, 2005)

I was a big fan of a gelatin layer in the bottom of my gatorade bottles that I use, just layer some water on top, add some baking soda to keep the pH up a smidge,and some bakers yeast.

The production seems to be quite steady as the yeast cannot access all of the sugars at once.

Got tired of the extra effort of cooking gelatin and just switched back to straight sugar water... CO2 levels have been a bit higher overall, and I don't mind changing bottles every 2 weeks.


----------

